# Just ordered...



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 15, 2006)

Nirvana WW and Blue Mystic. Anyone have any experience with Blue Mystic? Thnx!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 15, 2006)

I've had some Nirvana WW for some time and just haven't had the time to grow it yet. I've been looking at the Blue Mystic myself. I'll watch your grow and see how it does. If it's as good as it sounds in Nirvana's description, I'll be growing some too.

Good luck to you man!


Here's some GREEN MOJO for you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 15, 2006)

Thnx! Just as soon as I get a digicam i'll do a journal. I hope it's as good as the descript too!


----------

